# Carl Trueman on the Reformation Solas



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jan 12, 2009)

Jan. 9-10 Calvin PCA hosted their third Christianity and Culture Conference here in Pittsburgh. For the past three years they have brought terrific teachers here: Michael Horton, Peter Jones, and this year Carl Trueman. 

Trueman's topic was "Sola Power: Reformation Theology in a Pluralistic Age." 

Here is my synopsis of it. 

He raises the Solae in interesting and numerous ways that one does not typically think about. 

Here is the link to the Conference homepage.


----------

